# Newest addition Black Orchid male



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

Went into Petco to only buy Seachem stability..ended up seeing this guy and had to buy him..My daughter named him Toothless like the nightfury dragon from "How to train your dragon."


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Toothless looks amazing, nice addition.


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

SoCalBetta said:


> Toothless looks amazing, nice addition.


Thank you, he quickly became a favorite of my wife


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice Toothless. I have female like that.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

So cool!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

He is beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nuttavet said:


> Very nice Toothless. I have female like that.


If you could share a picture, I'd like to see how the females look. thanks


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mother Of Fish said:


> He is beautiful!!! Congrats!


Thank you. I think I was lucky when I walked into petco cuz he was the only one


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Beautiful! I have a BO crown tail


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's quite lovely. Black Orchids are among my favorites. And his name is priceless!


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's quite lovely. Black Orchids are among my favorites. And his name is priceless!


Yea the second my daughter said "Toothless!", I had no objections haha


----------



## Shoyu_Bettas808 (Jan 8, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's quite lovely. Black Orchids are among my favorites. And his name is priceless!


The second my daughter said "Toothless!", it just stuck with him haha


----------

